# design...



## Devourer (24. Juli 2001)

Kann mir einer (oder einen link wo es gut beschrieben ist) erklären
wie man ein  design macht ich möcht auf designen!!! bitte!! :|


----------



## Furunkel (24. Juli 2001)

ähm ... wie wäre es mit ein wenig Kreativität ?
dann könntest du dir noch ein paar tutorials anssehen um gewisse techniken mit Photoshop zu erlernen und schon kannst du etwas designen. %)


----------



## Psyclic (24. Juli 2001)

wär praktisch wenn du schreibst was du genau machen willst...
so wird dir sicher niemand helfen können


----------



## Devourer (24. Juli 2001)

z.b wie get von dem der hintergrund?? (ich bin doch noch newbie  )


----------



## Psyclic (24. Juli 2001)

also ich denke du meinst den hintergrund des kleinen buttons eh ?
das geht in photoshop mit der funktion pixelize...englische version bzw. mosaikeffekt in der deutschen version
Schau dir am besten  mal die seiten an die unten gelinkt sind..was grafik angeht


----------



## Flame (25. Juli 2001)

*design?*

das ist nichts anderes als kreativität, die anderen gefällt.
du mußt schon sagen, was du machen willst.

- buttons?
- user interface?
- background?
- pics

es gibt vieles was man machen kann. 
genauso wie es viele möglichkeiten gibt von a nach b zu kommen.


----------



## Matze (25. Juli 2001)

Jau, auf so eine Frage gibt's wohl keine vernünftige Antwort. Was verstehs Du überhaupt unter Designen? Ich tippe mal eher auf die Erlernung der Techniken? Geh' einfach mal in eine gute Buchhandlung und blättere mal die Bücher zum Thema Design durch, damit bist Du wohl erstmal ein paar Tage beschäftigt. Danach schau' Dir alles genau an, was andere so gemacht haben (Werbung in Zeitschriften, usw, Bildbände...) und überlege Dir, warum die das so gemacht haben und nicht anders, dann überlege Dir, wie sie es gemacht haben. 

Das erste, was Du lernen musst (und woran wirklich kein Weg vorbeiführt) ist *sehen*. Das ist aber schon die größte Hürde


----------



## Devourer (25. Juli 2001)

ist das fürs erstemal gut?? (hab ps6 heute das erste mal benützt, bitte sagt ja!!  )


----------



## ghuzdan (25. Juli 2001)

regel#1: keine bitmaps!! bitte jpgs, ich hab kein dsl...ich öffne bitmaps gar nicht erst


----------



## NoFyx (26. Juli 2001)

Naja fürs erste mal 

Aber wie schon gesagt, verwende bitte Formate wie jpg, gif ...

Spiele einfach weiter mit PS rum und wenn du ein Problem hast poste hier im Board, dann wird sich schon eine Lösung finden ...

Viel Spaß noch !

grz NoFyx


----------



## Devourer (26. Juli 2001)

thx thx thx leute!!!
darauf :smoke: ich eine!!


----------



## Psyclic (26. Juli 2001)

naja gut du hast den pixelize filter gefunden  
such weiter und du wirst besser


----------



## Devourer (26. Juli 2001)

alls was muss ich so eine silde show (k a wie das heist)
auf eine html seite rauftun??
z.b:


----------



## Fey (26. Juli 2001)

Hm, also das Ding nennt sich animiertes Gif. Bei einem solchen wie du es angehangen hast musst Du die entsprechenden Einzelbilder in Photoshop erstellen und dann in einem Gifanimator (hat grad mal jemand ein Programm parat, mir fällt keins ein) die Bilder hintereinander tun und dann abspielen lassen.

Liebe Grüße, Fey


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (26. Juli 2001)

*animiertes Gif-Gedöns*

Also,

Ab Photoshop 5.5 ist das mit Gif-Animationen relativ einfach. Du erstellst deine Animation - ähnlich wie ein Daumenkino - Bild für Bild als Photoshop-Dokument. Jedes Einzelbild liegt auf einer neuen Ebene.

Das sicherst Du dann und öffnest es mit Adobe Image Ready.

Hier kannst Du das Teil dann in eine Animierte Gif-Datei umwandeln und abspeichern. Praktischerweise schreibt Dir das Programm die erforderliche HTML-Datei gleich mit. Die kann von jedem gänigigen Browser interpretiert werden und Du kannst sehen, wie es aussieht, wenn Du das Gedöns dann irgendwo auf einer Internetpräsenz im www geparkt hättest.

Wie du aus deiner Photoshop-Datei Schritt für Schritt 'ne Gif-Animation machst, kannst Du ganz bequem nachlesen, wenn Du die Hilfe-Datei von Photoshop, bzw. Image Ready aufrufst.

Hier dieser springende Punkt ist übrigens auch 'ne Gif-Animation ...

:|


----------



## eNomiNus (2. August 2001)

nochma zu versch. problematiken ...

Du kriegst Jpegs statt Bitmaps, indem du beim Speichern aus dem
Auswahlmenü unter der eingabezeile .jpg auswählst.
Zum animieren von GIF's kann ich gifmoviegear empfehlen, was fast monatlich auf einer der zahlosen Heft-Zusatz-CD-Roms in verschiedenen PC-Mags erscheint. 
Ansonsten viel glück für die Zukunft !   

</eNomiNus>


----------



## Devourer (2. August 2001)

jo thx!


----------

